# Looking for a business partner(No investment required)



## centoslgd (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi, I am looking for a business partner:

 

1. Must have atleast 2 years of experience with  KVM and/or OpenVZ, WHMCS, cPanel & basic linux administration skills. Should also be honest, friendly & cooperative.

 

2. Should have basic knowledge & understanding of html, php, web design etc

 

3. Must not currently be owner of any host or working for one as an employee(or must atleast be willing to leave the current employer after joining hands with me)

 

4. Atleast 20 years of age & must have reached the legal age of maturity in his region.

 

5. Must be a resident of EU, US, Canada or Middle East.

 

I would like to discuss the rest privately only. If you meet the criteria mentioned above & are interested,  then can reach me on skype: letsrthw567

 

Please contact me only if you have passion/love for hosting & are really serious about it.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 18, 2014)

This sounds like "invest everything".  

You have requirements, but what are the benefits.  I think that's what your "potential business partner" is interested. 

Also, what kind of a business partner doesn't invest in the company financially?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 18, 2014)

"Wanted: knowledgable work slave, smart enough to run the company, stupid enough to do so without staking a claim".


----------



## XFS_Duke (Oct 18, 2014)

Not to sound like an asshole, but what will be your role in the "company" and what exactly do you expect the other person to do? Will you be like the "money" behind the company without actually knowing anything about it or will you be actually involved in decision making and helping run the company?

Why not approach another already established company about "buying in" or something? A lot of smaller companies may be interested in having a financial backer to help out a little.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 18, 2014)

I think your age restriction is going to screw your other requirements.

Anyone in the 20+ age is going to be looking for a real job with a real pay out to support college, booze, etc.

It's possible you're willing to bank roll the whole thing, including proper wages, but if that's the case you should mention it in the post 

Francisco


----------



## centoslgd (Oct 18, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> This sounds like "invest everything".
> 
> You have requirements, but what are the benefits.  I think that's what your "potential business partner" is interested.
> 
> Also, what kind of a business partner doesn't invest in the company financially?


Of course there are benefits but I only wanna discuss those privately.

And yes there are a few types of partners who don't invest in the company e.g Nominal partners. I don't know what exactly this kind of partnership should be called but still it is a partnership AFAIK


----------



## centoslgd (Oct 18, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> "Wanted: knowledgable work slave, smart enough to run the company, stupid enough to do so without staking a claim".


Knowledgeable: Yes

Work Slave: No(I will work more than him)

Smart Enough to run the company: No( I can run it myself but need someone atleast as good as me to run things in a better way. I don't like one man shows myself so why should I start one?)

Stupid Enough to do so without staking a claim: Definitely Not


----------



## centoslgd (Oct 18, 2014)

XFS_Duke said:


> Not to sound like an asshole, but what will be your role in the "company" and what exactly do you expect the other person to do? Will you be like the "money" behind the company without actually knowing anything about it or will you be actually involved in decision making and helping run the company?
> 
> Why not approach another already established company about "buying in" or something? A lot of smaller companies may be interested in having a financial backer to help out a little.


I will be involved as much as the other person, if not more. Let me make it clear, I am no newbie to this business. Of course as of today I am not as experienced as Francisco, Oktay or Nick A but I do have  good enough skills, experience & knowledge to do it in a good way.


----------



## centoslgd (Oct 18, 2014)

Francisco said:


> I think your age restriction is going to screw your other requirements.
> 
> 
> Anyone in the 20+ age is going to be looking for a real job with a real pay out to support college, booze, etc.
> ...


Ofc I will be financing it all without other person having to invest a single penny.

Legal age of maturity various from 18 to early 20s in different areas so as long as that person has attained it, Its fine


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 18, 2014)

There is no 'legal age of maturity'.  Maturity is a nebulous factor, the qualifications for which  vary from person to person.  Being a legal adult doesn't make you mature, and being a minor doesn't guarantee immaturity.

Little bit of advice - if you want people to actually be able to take your claims at face value, you need to establish yourself first.  Nobody here has a clue who you are.


----------



## agentmishra (Oct 18, 2014)

but you never said what are the returns...


----------



## nunim (Oct 18, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> There is no 'legal age of maturity'.  Maturity is a nebulous factor, the qualifications for which  vary from person to person.  Being a legal adult doesn't make you mature, and being a minor doesn't guarantee immaturity.
> 
> Little bit of advice - if you want people to actually be able to take your claims at face value, you need to establish yourself first.  Nobody here has a clue who you are.


I believe he means the Age of majority, which has a lot to do with maturity...

So.. You've made a nice list of "requirements" but no list of benefits/returns, anyone with the technical knowledge that you're wanting could just start their own hosting company as the barrier to entry for this business is essentially non-existent.


----------



## drmike (Oct 18, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> There is no 'legal age of maturity'.  Maturity is a nebulous factor, the qualifications for which  vary from person to person.  Being a legal adult doesn't make you mature, and being a minor doesn't guarantee immaturity.
> 
> Little bit of advice - if you want people to actually be able to take your claims at face value, you need to establish yourself first.  Nobody here has a clue who you are.


That's true.  I am closer to retirement than primary school and I sure refuse to grow up   

What Ald said, people are expected to talk to the wind essentially.  Ideally you are more forthcoming when contact is made.  It's a weird dance at the door though.

Continue though,  I think the approach is fair.  Finding people, good people is hard, complicated, etc.  I deal with employees all day so I sympathize with introducing humans even when necessary into your wonderland.


----------



## centoslgd (Oct 20, 2014)

The Daycare said:


> I would like to work for you! I am cheap, hard worker and my loyalty stretches as far as you can pay me. Unfortunately our janitor, Jeremy, left us for a job next door as a system administrator. He quit for an extra $4.99 per week and a pack of Oreo cookies. I promised that I will take over his janitorial duties here at the daycare center until the end of the month, so I can definitively start on the first next month. And if a smash my Savvy Pig I am reasonably sure that I can bring a sizable investment to your business operation. So yes, I am definitively interested.


Thank you but I will not not be able to cope up with the wonderful reputation, great network, uptime & service quality that your daycare center brings to the this industry hence leading me to die of an heart attack soon.


----------



## AbeloHost (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm not interested, but will you be providing a fixed salary, or will you let the person work on commission? I assume that you'll be marketing the website? Am I correct?


----------



## lowesthost (Oct 21, 2014)

> Work Slave: No(I will work more than him)


Not open to girls huh


----------



## centoslgd (Oct 22, 2014)

AbeloHost said:


> I'm not interested, but will you be providing a fixed salary, or will you let the person work on commission? I assume that you'll be marketing the website? Am I correct?


The benefits are more than what you think but I don't want to disclose them publicly yet.  Marketing a product is nothing new for me, I have been doing it for years(in the hosting industry & have had a few marketing related jobs locally as well.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 22, 2014)

You do realize that trying to keep everything a secret simply means that nobody is going to trust you, right?  Sure, you might get a few bites from the Born-Again Yesterday kids - but anyone looking for a real job isn't going to take you seriously.


----------

